# Cheap Small Game Blunt Tips



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An effective and cheap small game blunt point can be fashioned from a fender washer:










The picture shows a washer point that's 1 1/8" in diameter. 7/8" and 1" diameter washers work equally well. The field points are the lightest I can find.

Most rabbits or grouse don't even move after being thumped by one of these home-made blunts.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have used the same cheap-o blunt myself and they are great on rabbits.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not to mention you now have an arrow with some serious FOC out front with that 200 grain washer behind a 100 grain field point! :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No sir, now I'm using smaller washers, 1" and 7/8". 

The 7/8" fender washers weighs 67gr, the 1" washer weighs 80 gr. (They make lighter fender washers but I don't have any at the moment.) 

I use 75 gr field tips.

Total weight for a 7/8" washer is 142 gr.

Total weight for a 1" washer is 155 gr.


Up to 20 yards, there's not much difference between my normal 125 gr G5s and my ******* blunts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you got this whole blunt thing dicked! Now show me how to rig that up on a wood arrow... :mrgreen: 

Cool stuff man!


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I've made these for grouse and rabbits, and they are awesome. They have a pretty crushing blow when they hit...


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Old guy memory time.
Seems to me we used to use .38 cases on the end of the cedars  
Probably a little pricey for todays market


----------

